# Are You Planning On Setting Any Musical Goals For Yourself For 2012?



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

One think I need to do is practice more. I'm moving one of my guitars into my office where I spend a lot of time. I also bought one of these on eBay the other day. 










I think this will make practising more fun and I can practice some of the lessons from this link.

www.guitarscanada.com/theory-technique/39968-guitar-lessons-video-only-no-shredding-clips.html

Would you care to share your goals with the rest of us?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'm going to get better at playing leads!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Budda said:


> I'm going to get better at playing leads!


Same here. I want to diversify my bag o' tricks. I have a few go-to licks and patterns that I really like, but I want to get a few more in my arsenal.


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

Yeah, there's nothing like practicing to make you play better.  I've recently been trying to stay on top of that myself. It was easier when I was single and without kids! 

Next year I will get my music online, properly recorded. And play a few gigs where I get to air my own songs rather than covers.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

i'd like to improve my knowledge of scales so I can improvise better.

I can play A minor decently. but once I try B minor or G minor or what have you, I'm lost. I use inlays as landmarks for A minor which don't really cross over once you change key.

as well, I'd like to do more open chord progressions and really nail the F chord progressions, which I am currently terrible at.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

> Would you care to share your goals with the rest of us?


Write a hit single. Record and upload a Youtube video. Become viral .. then rich by next December ..retire in the Negril.

What rhymes with delusional ...?


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I really don't have any musical goals anymore except to try to play more often and work less. As an aside, my Nephew ,who used to frequent a lot of guitar Forums, made a New Year's resolution last year to stop going on Guitar Forums and instead devote that time to playing guitar. He has kept true to his word and in less than a year is now a monster of a player. He was good before, but now his skills are at a much higher level. Makes you think.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Naw,... never works. I'll just keep noodling away. Learn by hit and miss.


----------



## cwittler (May 17, 2011)

Try to keep from tearing my guitar apart...it's always in pieces...but nearing perfection. lol!


----------



## plasticfishman (Dec 14, 2011)

Attempting to get an EP done BEFORE 2012... but I guess the goals for 2012 would be a full length with the band, and a solo EP. We'll see which ones work out


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

cwittler said:


> Try to keep from tearing my guitar apart...it's always in pieces...but nearing perfection. lol!


lol....I too, am a huge tinkerer.

always changing pickups, caps, or something else.

musically related, I'd like to learn:
fret levelling
build an amp (from a kit) thinking of doing up a champ clone
build an amp cabinet (from scratch)
no more guitars. if I want a new one, I have to lose one.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I should probably play my archtop more than I have in recent years. My callouses have virtually evaporated. Time to bring those bad boys back. I was thinking about getting myself a parlour guitar (I kind of like those Loar LH-200/250), but I think I better eat what's on my plate first.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Only one goal that needs to be set, and that is to always strive to improve. Period. As long as it is an improvement, or forward movement, I'm fine with that. Setting goals sometimes sets you up for frustration. Be realistic.

CT.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

CocoTone said:


> Only one goal that needs to be set, and that is to always strive to improve. Period. As long as it is an improvement, or forward movement, I'm fine with that. Setting goals sometimes sets you up for frustration. Be realistic.
> 
> CT.


This is it in a nutshell....could not have said it any better.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i don't (or try not to) do the new years thing. but my plans for myself musically, in the near future, time/money permitting, of course are:

learn more about amps and how they work. maybe build one. 
build a new computer. this one is old, and it's amazing that it does so well, all things considered. i want one that will help me record and mix. i want nice sound, too. i need to do some research. this is priority one for me. by extension, that means i'll be learning windows 7. i absolutely enjoyed xp, except for the parts that i hated.

take actual lessons. i never have before.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

I quit gigging after 6 years on a really good run. I just bought Superior drummer and the Axe FX II. I plan on recording songs I've written over the last couple years and enjoy.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

I wouldn't mind playing in a band again, haven't done the band thing in 4 or 5 years and starting to miss it now.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I'd also like to work on my soloing.

I may try a DIY pedal or two this year.


----------



## flattopterry (Mar 6, 2011)

Master ProTools. Might be setting the bar a little high, but I am going to try.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

CocoTone said:


> Only one goal that needs to be set, and that is to always strive to improve. Period. As long as it is an improvement, or forward movement, I'm fine with that. Setting goals sometimes sets you up for frustration. Be realistic.
> 
> CT.


If the goals are not realistic, yes that can happen. When setting goals, it's always best to have one or a few small short-term ones and then a couple long-term goals. This way you are actually encouraged when you meet the small goals. The trick is not to make the small goals too easy and the harder, long-term goals not unattainable.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

cheezyridr said:


> i don't (or try not to) do the new years thing. but my plans for myself musically, in the near future, time/money permitting, of course are:
> 
> learn more about amps and how they work. maybe build one.
> build a new computer. this one is old, and it's amazing that it does so well, all things considered. i want one that will help me record and mix. i want nice sound, too. i need to do some research. this is priority one for me. by extension, that means i'll be learning windows 7. i absolutely enjoyed xp, except for the parts that i hated.
> ...


The New Years' thing usually doesn't work in the long run for most people because it's a time of the year thing. 

As for learning Windows 7, it's a breeze. If you can learn XP, you'll find Windows 7 a breeze. If this 57 year old can learn to use it, just about anyone can.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Get better! What a thought. I am going to go and take lessons and learn the proper way of playing modern and old fashioned country music. Too many of my relatives play only country. My other goal is to go back to what I played in the 1960 Jazz baby Jazz. You might think the combination strange but then this is me. When ever I sit down with a guitar my mind( what little there is left of it) goes to improve. I can't get away from it, imagine Jazz improve and country music, scares the hell out of you doesn't it. Man music can be fun.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> Naw,... never works. I'll just keep noodling away. Learn by hit and miss.


Kind of what I do.

Back when I taught I took a break at the beginning of summer and didn't even touch them, then I planned to work on my own stuff over the bulk of the summer, that didn't always work out either--sometimes it did, but not always.


----------



## georgemg (Jul 17, 2011)

Steadfastly said:


> The trick is not to make the small goals too easy and the harder, long-term goals not unattainable.


Very true. If a goal is not worthwhile to you or you do not feel that you can accomplish it, you will not be motivated to work towards it (Psych 101). Also, I find it's helpful to write your goal(s) down and refer back to it/them to see if you are making progress. 

I have two big goals (that have a lot of little goals within them) for next year: 

1. Learn some new solo acoustic material. I feel like I've been playing the same songs over and over again - it's getting a bit stale. 
2. Work on my soloing on electric. I'm always striving to make it more fluid and melodic.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

1. I will finishing writing and recording my surf CD this year.

2. I am going to keep going to my local jam and playing bass. I'd like to gig on bass, since it seems everyone complains there aren't enough good bassists around.

3. Work on my vocal chops, specifically integrating singing and somewhat involved guitar or bass parts.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm planning on finishing learning 2 or 3 more solo fingerstyle tunes. That should give me enough tunes for a one hour set (with a bit of variety) so I can start moving beyond open mics and trying my hand at "real" gigs.

I also got a USB mic for Christmas, so I'm now planning on having some fun working on recording some tunes as well.


----------

